

‮txeT Backward htiw snoitacifitoN s’rettiwT koopS ot woH - jonshariat
https://medium.com/@designuxui/how-to-spook-twitters-notifications-with-drawkcab-text-18e1ed53b6e

======
jonshariat
:) Check out the URL here on HN, looks like the trick works here too.

